# Joined the gladesman klan



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here is my minty not one scratch on the bottom 05 gladesman. In almost showroom condition. Can't wait to slime her.














replacing the trailer first thing upgrading to an aluminum with bigger wheels and contemplating my 25 merc 2 strokes so guts that have run 25's looking for unput.








Still even has the cheesy wooden rod holders hoping wiskey angler can shoot me a pic of his.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2019)

Very nice, Congrats!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice! Those are sweet looking skiffs.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

You're gonna love this rig!


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice score.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Time for a intervention...... You have a boat addiction.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Time for a intervention...... You have a boat addiction.


Sold the Spear to another forum member it's too nice for the 10 k oyster bars.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Time for a intervention...... You have a boat addiction.


But you are right about that. Luckily my wife new about my problem before she married me.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice ride man, can't believe the bottom on that thing!


----------



## jwskiff (May 30, 2017)

Wow... pristine. It's one thing to keep the bottom in good shape but those wooden rod holders are mint!!  Anytide hooked me up with the replacement version that Whiskey designed.

I'll be interested in what you come up with regarding a trailer.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice ride man, can't believe the bottom on that thing!


Major selling point and one reason I was all over it. Motor doesn't even have paint of the skeg


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2019)

She was pampered!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Very very nice.

Really like the tiller extension too.

Congrats


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Always liked those! Would love to have one at some point


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Major selling point and one reason I was all over it. Motor doesn't even have paint of the skeg
> View attachment 61716


I trust you'll take care of that ^ extra paint nonsense. That is one clean ride!

But don't forget you're part of the EC Navy now, you're going to have to develop a serious distaste for other mfg's especially Hell's Bay.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> I trust you'll take care of that ^ extra paint nonsense. That is one clean ride!
> 
> But don't forget you're part of the EC Navy now, you're going to have to develop a serious distaste for other mfg's especially Hell's Bay.


Yes too much excess paint there for sure. That's easy enough I hate everyone


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice!!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Can't believe you got rid of the Spears Evergladez. That Gladesman is a different animal. Especially on pole. The definition of it looks tippy. Gonna be a bit of adjustment. A bud had one for a short while. I don't think you could get a more mint model. Looks almost new. What was the back story on it? The guy buy it and use it once in a lake? Then put it away for 14 years. Looks like a real early one. It has the old canoe sticker. before they had to change their name. What's the hull number?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice. Looks like you snagged a garage queen who needed to be ridden more. 

As long as you stay center line, you'll be ok.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

If you're trying to keep up with HBFanatic, you're doing a good job. 

Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

You gonna put a tower on it? I think the best setups on these. Are the short casting style platforms. In front of the motor. That way it clears your tiller. And keeps your CG low. My buds had a tower on it. And he wasn't nimble enough to be that high. On a boat that narrow.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonny said:


> You gonna put a tower on it? I think the best setups on these. Are the short casting style platforms. In front of the motor. That way it clears your tiller. And keeps your CG low. My buds had a tower on it. And he wasn't nimble enough to be that high. On a boat that narrow.


Yes I am looking for a casting platform as we speak to use as a poling platform. I am not sure I would want to be up any higher than that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2019)

Small fridged ridged cooler! Little pricey but has dual purpose! And mine is about 18 yrs old!


Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes I am looking for a casting platform as we speak to use as a poling platform. I am not sure I would want to be up any higher than that.


And ya get to keep it when ya sell this one lol!


----------



## jamesbe386 (Sep 6, 2017)

If interested..


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jamesbe386 said:


> View attachment 61988
> 
> 
> If interested..


Not sure if I would want to be that high on the back I think a casting platform would be better for me I mighty buy a 35 yeti my 45 is a little big. I took





















her for a spin yesterday one word FUN what a blast to drive. Didn't fish long mainly rode around hooked a couple of ladyfish on the 5 weight but fortunately got 2 palm beach releases I don't want the first slime to be a ladyfish. Definitely need whisky angler rod holders where are you whiskey


----------



## jamesbe386 (Sep 6, 2017)

They are a blast. I love mine. I had a casting platform the size of the rear hatch built for mine by east cape. I lost most of my right hand turning after I put a jack plate on it because of the setback. Not sure of the footprint that the 15 has. I have a 25 yam. I will say that I liked the poling platform more as I could still sit on the bench and it’s a pain in the ass lifting the motor with the hatch platform. Motor has to be turned full right or else the tiller arm gets hung up. There’s a procedure to follow to do it right. That and the platform was a fun seat while underway. Wear your lanyard. Let me know if you change your mind. The old platform is hanging in the garage.


----------



## jamesbe386 (Sep 6, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not sure if I would want to be that high on the back I think a casting platform would be better for me I mighty buy a 35 yeti my 45 is a little big. I took
> View attachment 61994
> View attachment 61998
> View attachment 62002
> her for a spin yesterday one word FUN what a blast to drive. Didn't fish long mainly rode around hooked a couple of ladyfish on the 5 weight but fortunately got 2 palm beach releases I don't want the first slime to be a ladyfish. Definitely need whisky angler rod holders where are you whiskey


Just ask anytide. He has the template. He has the link to wiskeys install. Ive got the rigging tubes and old wood holders out of mine. Phenolic cut and prepped. Just need to epoxy in.


----------



## jamesbe386 (Sep 6, 2017)

The platform east cape made


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jamesbe386 said:


> View attachment 62006
> The platform east cape made


What kind of speed are you getting with that 25 I have a 25 2 stroke Mercury i could put on it on my porch.


----------



## jamesbe386 (Sep 6, 2017)

27 / 28 with 9p 4 blade. 31 with stock aluminum. I cruise under 20 though. Even mid teens. We have a manatee invasion over here on the other coast. Not a fun ramp in the gladesmen. 

I think with the merc and a 13p powertech SRA you would see 33 / 34. It has a different gear in it than the yam. Too fast. Lol wear your lanyard


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jamesbe386 said:


> 27 / 28 with 9p 4 blade. 31 with stock aluminum. I cruise under 20 though. Even mid teens. We have a manatee invasion over here on the other coast. Not a fun ramp in the gladesmen.
> 
> I think with the merc and a 13p powertech SRA you would see 33 / 34. It has a different gear in it than the yam. Too fast. Lol wear your lanyard





jamesbe386 said:


> 27 / 28 with 9p 4 blade. 31 with stock aluminum. I cruise under 20 though. Even mid teens. We have a manatee invasion over here on the other coast. Not a fun ramp in the gladesmen.
> 
> I think with the merc and a 13p powertech SRA you would see 33 / 34. It has a different gear in it than the yam. Too fast. Lol wear your lanyard


Always do on the lanyard. I was thinking that motor would make it scream I will just keep it as is for now I have a use for the Mercury down the road. I was cruising along yesterday and had to dodge a few we got over here pretty thick also. Them little 2 stroke Mercs got some ass.


----------



## jim_slays (Jan 20, 2019)

Super minty


----------



## PhilG (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice Ride, but you will MISS the spear!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

jamesbe386 said:


> View attachment 62006
> The platform east cape made


Looks good and I love the idea, but looks like it would be very in the way of the tiller unless you were standing the whole time.

Do you just have to sit on the platform if you want to drive seated?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

getting ready for a glades trip installed my trolling motor yesterday.


----------



## jamesbe386 (Sep 6, 2017)

bryson said:


> Looks good and I love the idea, but looks like it would be very in the way of the tiller unless you were standing the whole time.
> 
> Do you just have to sit on the platform if you want to drive seated?


It’s not ideal. You can’t turn while sitting on the platform. And it is set back just far enough to make it awkward if you do sit on it underway. I just stand when it’s on. The tiller clears it at the hight it’s built. I don’t even really use it anymore. The boat can be poled without it. I’ve learned that less is more on a gladesmen.


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

@Backcountry 16 Oh my, this thing is brand new. I have it in my mind that I want one of these things but I do know that it cant be my only skiff. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

KingFlySC said:


> @Backcountry 16 Oh my, this thing is brand new. I have it in my mind that I want one of these things but I do know that it cant be my only skiff. Yours is beautiful.


Thank you I'm loving it so far been out twice. It's definitely a niche boat its a nice compliment to my Action Craft.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Just tuning in....Awesome find!!!! How is there not scratches on the bottom?!!

Maybe you already got hooked up with Anytide on the rod holders, but if not, I'll shoot you my email and I can email you the template and some info on how I installed mine.

Enjoy!!


----------

